# PHP Database & Tables



## ╬Switch╬ (Nov 26, 2006)

I want to add a live counter to my website using PHP. But I dont understand how to enter the data in PHP My Admin. Im using Easy PHP 1.8 .I have got all the required code from www.webdesign.org . I just want to know how to get it working .Thanks!


----------



## mediator (Nov 26, 2006)

Why dont u add freecounters available? Neways if u code all the code, u just need to get urself acquainted with it! Visit w3schools.com and start learning php there. Believe me its easy!


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 27, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Why dont u add freecounters available? Neways if u code all the code, u just need to get urself acquainted with it! Visit w3schools.com and start learning php there. Believe me its easy!



I 'll recomend you *www.php-mysql-tutorial.com/ (better than w3scholl to learn php)(I THINK)

and Switch here is ur answer...

Advanced MySQL Hit Counter Tutorial:
*www.pixel2life.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26113

Simple MySQL Hit Counter Tutorial:
*www.phpfreaks.com/tutorials/6/0.php


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Jhon your advice was good


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 8, 2006)

MySQL for a simple counter!!

Take a simpler PHP counter from here 
*www.phpjunkyard.com/php-text-hit-counter.php


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jan 21, 2007)

But it has copyrights all over it.
I dont think it can be modified to suit ones needs.
Heres a better flat hit counter :*www.webdesign.org/web/web-programming/php/easy-flat-file-hit-counter.9887.html


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 21, 2007)

╬Switch╬ said:
			
		

> But it has copyrights all over it.
> I dont think it can be modified to suit ones needs.
> Heres a better flat hit counter :*www.webdesign.org/web/web-pro...nter.9887.html


cool tutorial for a simple counter
*www.getfreesofts.com/scriptscategory/10/22/1/0.html
^click^ If you want 50 PHP counters scripts.
Thanks.


----------



## champ_rock (Jan 21, 2007)

tell me do u require javascript knowledge to learn php?


----------



## mediator (Jan 22, 2007)

javascript is client side scripting lang and php is server side scripting lang. U can learn php without learning javascript. U need to learn basic html!


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 22, 2007)

No need of java. learn HTML first then CSS and then PHP and MySQL. later you should try others


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jan 26, 2007)

@champ_rock
Head to www.w3schools.com for some great tutorials for everything yuo'll ever need: from basic HTML to JavaScript & from PHP to ASP XHTML & XLST and many many more. Also check out www.webdesign.org .


----------

